
In Search of Tomorrow: On the Future of Eve IDE [video] - rwosync
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZQoAKJPbh8
======
s_kilk
The most interesting part of this talk was how many dead-ends they hit in the
process, and how those dead-ends basically sunk many of the popular notions of
how to improve programming.

\- Make it like Excel = doesn't pan out

\- Make it like English = doesn't pan out

\- Make it visual = doesn't pan out

I find the end result (kinda like a Wiki crossed with a Relational DB)
intriguing.

------
OmarIsmail
This looks incredibly interesting. I'd love to see what a compiler looks like
in this system.

It also was interesting to see him mess up the overcharging query I would have
liked to see a more realistic debugging situation.

------
humanfromearth
Granger's 'Light Table' was always an experiment in my mind, but I'm kind of
sad that he dropped it and moved on to the next 'let's fix' programming thing.

Was it a dead-end?

~~~
lsh
A co-worker uses it at work exclusively for editing markdown documents. I find
that a little funny.

I had great optimism for LightTable, helped Kickstart it, but was disappointed
with ultimately for the very reasons he outlined at the beginning of his talk:
it couldn't shift me from emacs. It's not religious for me, but I could try
and fail two or three times over in the time it took me to boot lighttable,
figure out how to load my code, eval it and begin to debug it.

I enjoyed this presentation though. His Eve does strike me as a sort of proto-
semantic web, although I'm warier of pouring my optimism into it this time
though.

~~~
pico303
I agree. This is just semantic web. It doesn't solve any problems I have right
now with programming.

~~~
biot
What are the problems you have with programming?

------
nextos
How does this compare to Logicblox?

~~~
zubairq
Logic Blox is built on some of the same principles

------
csrm123
This reminds me a lot of Lotus Notes. Which I guess is no bad thing: it was an
amazing environment to work in.

Would it be fair to characterize this as a re-invention of that, or are there
significant differences I'm overlooking?

Notes wasn't without it's problems though: version control and data typing
being two important ones.

------
agumonkey
I couldn't but thinking that was John Carmack speaking.

~~~
ivanceras
He do sound like John Carmack.

------
jjaredsimpson
I don't like the handwritten messy slides.

~~~
jack9
I'm sure you don't like lots of things. The hand drawn stuff is very readable.
The demo work is all machine generated.

